# 1957 Schwinn Hornet



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 12, 2022)

Picked this one up today , never had one of these before .


----------



## sworley (Jan 12, 2022)

Gorgeous! That tu-tone blue is very nice!


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Jan 12, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Picked this one up today , never had one of these before .
> 
> View attachment 1547428



Wow, that's a nice one!  I would go as far as to say that is probably in the top 5 nicest Schwinn Hornets I have ever seen.  Super color, and someone took really good care of it over the years


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you , I’m excited to clean it up. I think I’ll keep the original rear rim to put back on later, but add a kickback for riding this summer .


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 12, 2022)

Beautiful bike, love the blue. Yes 2 speeds are awesome


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 13, 2022)

*Deluxe *Hornet has the springer fork and chrome rims with whitewall tires, Rocket ray headlight rather than torpedo headlight.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 14, 2022)

Very nice! Tim


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 14, 2022)

Sweet bike Ron !


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 15, 2022)

I cannot tell from your picture on my monitor but is the color scheme on your bike the French Blue and Gray or two-tone blue as stated earlier


----------



## phantom (Jan 15, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I cannot tell from your picture on my monitor but is the color scheme on your bike the French Blue and Gray or two-tone blue as stated earlier
> 
> View attachment 1549646



It's the two tone Blue..... I have had a few as well as the black and red.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 15, 2022)

Two tone blue


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Two tone blue




With Opal Blue.  😉


----------

